# New member



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Hi! I'm new to SM. I just wanted to post some pics of my Maltese Daisy in her Halloween costume. She is 8 months old. Tomorrow my husband and I are going to pick up our male Maltese. We're going to name him Ripley. I can't wait to get to know all of you. 

Here's Daisy...


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

great pics







welcome to SM


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Welcome!! Daisy looks so cute in her costume!!!


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks! I'm looking forward to getting to know you all! It's so nice to be able to talk to others with Maltese.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Welcome Lacey and Daisy May!


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks so much!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

oh my, that's a FACE!! what a PRECIOUS face she has! she looks like she is nothing but FUN!









welcome to SM and stick around, we're loads of fun









ann marie and the "







shake it, girl!







" buttercup


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Hello and welcome


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

What a cutie! Welcome to SM!!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww what a cutie!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

your baby is adorable!


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheButtercup_@Oct 18 2005, 04:33 PM
> *oh my, that's a FACE!! what a PRECIOUS face she has!  she looks like she is nothing but FUN!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]



Yep, she's tons of fun!! We call her Crazy Daisy. :lol:


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

Welcome to SM, that costume just looks like it suits her
personality sooo much. What a darling.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks so much for the warm welcomes guys!

Daisy definitely has a personality. She's such a ham. She loves the camera and attention.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Is she smiling??? so cute!


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

Sometimes I think she smiles. She always gets these quirky little looks on her face. She is hilarious! My dad had a Dalmatian that used to smile at him everyday when he'd get home from work.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Welcome! Daisy is very cute!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

*Daisy







is







totally







adorable!!*


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey there Lacey!!!
My husband is the one that told you about this site on the KC board!
So glad you joined us!!!!
WELCOME-WELCOME-WELCOME!















Daisy is a DOLL!






































_I sent a new member....I sent a new member....I sent a new member!!!!!_


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Oct 18 2005, 06:51 PM
> *Hey there Lacey!!!
> My husband is the one that told you about this site on the KC board!
> So glad you joined us!!!!
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Yes, he is! I recognized your dog! I'm so glad to be here!


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Welcome Lacey!! Your Daisy is adorable-can't wait to see pictures of Ripley-how exciting getting another furbutt!!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Oh my, what a cutie!!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Welcome! Daisy is adorable. Can't wait to see pics of Ripley.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Oh, how cute


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

She is a cutie!!! She looks like a Daisy May!!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

She's so cute! How'd you get that hat to stay on? We have the hardest problem getting hats to stay on Rex!


----------



## ElizabethJordane (Oct 12, 2005)

Welcome!!! I love how excited Daisy looks in all her pictures! :-D


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh, she is adorable, welcome!!!!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

You will love it here, Daisy is very cute!!!!!


----------



## lacey (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Oct 19 2005, 04:28 PM
> *She's so cute!  How'd you get that hat to stay on? We have the hardest problem getting hats to stay on Rex!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=111409*


[/QUOTE]



I bought the outfit at Target. The hat has elastic that goes under the chin and then it's the elastic splits and goes around each ear like a hair tie.


----------

